# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kerkoj nje programues i cili njeh gjuhen C++ per bashkepunim

## Evis SNS

Pas kerkeses nga nje klient i imi, jam duke ndertuar nje sistem menaxhimi sepse ajo eshte fusha te cilen mbuloj si Menager biznesi, por me duhet edhe ndihma e nje programuesi te afte i cili di te punoje me gjuhen C++ per te informatizuar kete projekt dhe per ta aktivizuar ne internet ne menyre qe te mundesoje komunikim ne kohe reale, do ti kerkoja gjithkujt qe mendon se mund te bashkepunoje ne kete fushe te me kontaktoje per hollesira te metejshme.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Pas kerkeses nga nje klient i imi,  duke ndertuar nje sistem menaxhimi sepse ajo eshte fusha te cilen mbuloj si Menager biznesi, por me duhet edhe ndihma e nje programuesi te afte i cili di te punoje me gjuhen C++ per te informatizuar kete projekt dhe per ta aktivizuar ne internet ne menyre qe te mundesoje komunikim ne kohe reale, do ti kerkoja gjithkujt qe mendon se mund te bashkepunoje ne kete fushe te me kontaktoje per hollesira te metejshme.


Cfar do te thote "Sistem Menaxhimi"?? C++, kohe reale, dhe interneti nuk eshte kombinimi me adekuat. Ndoshta "web service" (SOAP) arkitektura do te ishte me e pershtatshme

----------


## EneaXhani

> Pas kerkeses nga nje klient i imi, jam duke ndertuar nje sistem menaxhimi sepse ajo eshte fusha te cilen mbuloj si Menager biznesi, por me duhet edhe ndihma e nje programuesi te afte i cili di te punoje me gjuhen C++ per te informatizuar kete projekt dhe per ta aktivizuar ne internet ne menyre qe te mundesoje komunikim ne kohe reale, do ti kerkoja gjithkujt qe mendon se mund te bashkepunoje ne kete fushe te me kontaktoje per hollesira te metejshme.


Lale Me Mire thuaj Kerkoj Nje Specialist IT  :buzeqeshje:

----------

